# 41 year old pacu!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Someone posted this on another site... I thought that was pretty neat!

http://www.pawnation.com/2009/10/01/buttkiss-the-41-year-old-pacu/?icid=main|aim|dl5|link2|http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pawnation.com%2F2009%2F10%2F01%2Fbuttkiss-the-41-year-old-pacu%2F


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

There is no link


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

pretty cool.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh no link still???.. :/


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

no it works now.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Alternative (You can always press on my link)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=275385



very big debate going on at that site!! crazy people with crazy perspective!


----------



## Consigliere (Jun 11, 2009)

Ha, so many losers on MFK. Nothing but blowhards that sit behind a keyboard and chirp off. Get a life folks. 4 pages of responses in a day on a single article.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lets not bash other sites  Just a friendly reminder. 

You know.. I had no idea pacu ate goldfish thou..  But I haven't read much on them at all.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Consigliere said:


> Ha, so many losers on MFK. Nothing but blowhards that sit behind a keyboard and chirp off. Get a life folks. 4 pages of responses in a day on a single article.


ya.....this doesnt really relate to this topic at all...and well, everyone has forums that they love and those that they hate...



Ciddian said:


> lets not bash other sites  Just a friendly reminder.
> 
> You know.. I had no idea pacu ate goldfish thou..  But I haven't read much on them at all.


Ya, I didnt think so either...I thought it was vegetarian....:/....it is weird though...since unless you gut load the goldfish....there is no way that pacu is getting enough nutrients from goldfish alone...:/


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Surprising in one tank thats probably too small. But I fond this soo funny:



> Amen, he needs a bigger tank. He probably has to do a three-point turn to get to the other side. Or he only swims foreward and backwards.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> lets not bash other sites  Just a friendly reminder.
> 
> You know.. I had no idea pacu ate goldfish thou..  But I haven't read much on them at all.


yeah they do eat feeders they are vegetarian but once it fits in their mouth its food


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

Consigliere said:


> Ha, so many losers on MFK. Nothing but blowhards that sit behind a keyboard and chirp off. Get a life folks. 4 pages of responses in a day on a single article.


Hey genius, news flash, thats how a LIVE forum is SUPOSE to be, posts every few minutes, tons of people contributing, heated discussions. Maybe you're just pissed we're not life screw ups like you who work all day and have no time to post...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey hey hey... Please don't attack each other.


----------

